# Unterschied zwischen ER-Modell und ER-Diagram



## hadda (16. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich kann leider nicht ganz richtig zwischen ER-Modell und ER-Diagramm unterscheiden,
Was ist unterschied?

Vielen Dank.
Hadda


----------



## vfl_freak (16. September 2008)

Hallo Hadda,

das ERM beschreibt im Rahmen der Datenmodellierung quasi alles: die zu verwendeten Objekte, Dateninhalte etc. sowie ihre Beziehungen untereinander! Es bildet in der Implementierungsphase also die Grundlage für das Datendesign!

Ein ERD stellt die Entitäten (Typen der Objekte) mit ihren Beziehungstypen dar. Es ist also quasi eine Teilemenge des ERM!

Hier ist es eigentlich recht anschaulich erklärt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entity-Relationship-Modell

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## vfl_freak (16. September 2008)

Hallo Hadda,

nun ja, diese Bilder alleine sind natürlich allenfalls nur Entitätstypen, also mithin ein Teil eines entsprechenden ERDs !!
Zu dem fehlen halt, wie Du schon schriebst, die Beziehungstypen und Beziehungen !!

Leider gibt es für ERDs eine Vielzahl an Notationen (UML, Chen, Bachmann etc.). Auch diese sind unter den genannten Link recht gut erklärt (wennauch nur kurz)!
Wichtig ist hier vorallem, sie _nicht_ zu mischen 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hadda (16. September 2008)

danke sehr für Ihre Hilfe.
einen schönen Tag noch wüsche ich dir.

Hadda


----------

